# New headunits with Digital Coaxial output SPDIF!



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey everyone, been a while since i posted on this forum. I just wanted to keep everyone in the loop about the new “joying android headunits”. They have really changed their game this time with high quality components.

The models that mostly have coax output can be viewed here : 
https://www.joyingauto.com/catalogsearch/result//?q=Intel dsp

Their new line of headunit have a true high quality intel processor, and up to 4gb of ram. Car play support and android auto.

The units that have coaxial audio out have their own basic dsp “built in” 
Personally i would leave theses “flat” and get a nice dsp like audio control or audisson or other high end brands. 

This unit having a digital audio output really Changes the game for all of us. No more spending big bucks on a ipad in dash conversion, no more spending high dollar on name brand units that have coax output.

Theses android unit have endless userbility, any can be done with them. Dont like the music app, download a different one, ect. 

I personally will be using tidal apk for Lossless audio tracks and using the digital output to my audio control dsp, then i will install audio controls new android app and control my audio control dsp through the head unit.! Isnt that a perfect world!! Lol

For the price of 280-400$ . For digital output. That cant be beat!! Enjoy


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

I swore an oath to the old gods and the new that I'd never again purchase another Shenzhen built headunit. Proper junk they are.

But.

For all their half-assed electronic design, it's hard to go past an Android unit for that price. From a cursory glance at the top of the line Alpine, Pioneer, Kenwood etc., a basic Android interface still outshines all of them. And that's saying something, those Android interfaces are garbage too! (But still better than the big players. Yes, I'm looking at you, Kenwood - please hire an actual UX/UI designer for your next product).

Also it seems like only the expensive 2018 units have proper display tech. These Chinese units have had decent hi-res displays for years.

For 1/3 the price, you can get Android 8, navigation, and now potentially decent sound? Again, this seems too good to be true. 

They for sure can't (or don't bother getting) analog right. What are the chances they've screwed up SP/DIF?


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

I think the current major brand units are getting screwed by licensing.

I am assuming most of the chinese brands don't have to go through the same issues.

SiriusXM, Idatalink, AA/CP all have licensing associated with them.

They have to keep costs down, which is why these units are always so far behind.


Would like to see one of these android units with idatalink support and HD radio.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

I completely understand where you guys are coming from since ive had two before from other brands. I will be testing the unit out and going through all asspecs with a scope.

But if you reliaze how some people are running ipads in their vehicle. They dont have idata link or SiriusXM anyways...


Also ive seen some joying units have the capability to control your a/c and hvac throught the unit. The unit itself has a can bus module built in. So that wont be an issue.

They have nice screens on them now and the android platform seems stable for android 8.1

View here : https://youtu.be/32FEoxNb2tM

And they also have an amazing 2 year warrenty. 

For SiriusXM i just use my apple car play and run it through my phone...


----------



## slappinX (Oct 29, 2007)

I am very much interested in one of theses units and seeing if it can work with a dsp. I think the clarion with optical out doesn't allow use of the volume knob. Your testing guimond47 will be very informative.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

I was already informed by joying that the volume knob controls the coax output volume! Which is a big plus . Steering wheel controls that is.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

Silvercoat said:


> I think the current major brand units are getting screwed by licensing.
> 
> I am assuming most of the chinese brands don't have to go through the same issues.
> 
> ...


Fair point. The Garmin-equipped units in Australia are roughly $800 more than the standard model. 

Which is why these things are so tempting for tinkerers. BYO navigation and apps, no need for CP/AA with Android. Personally not concerned about radio in any flavour. 

But then you experience the audio output stage. Or the numerous software and firmware bugs. And you want to throw the thing onto the highway.

Looking forward to your testing, guimond47. Especially with SPDIF and general software stability.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't waste my time with this. If the big boys like Pioneer is having issues stabilizing Carplay, these cheapo crap will be even worst. I hate how Carplay crashes in almost every Carplay head unit I've used to far. It's not 100% of the time but it is 80-90% and that's annoying. Bluetooth never crashes but who spends $4000 on an audio system to listen to compressed audio?


----------



## slappinX (Oct 29, 2007)

tonynca said:


> I wouldn't waste my time with this. If the big boys like Pioneer is having issues stabilizing Carplay, these cheapo crap will be even worst. I hate how Carplay crashes in almost every Carplay head unit I've used to far. It's not 100% of the time but it is 80-90% and that's annoying. Bluetooth never crashes but who spends $4000 on an audio system to listen to compressed audio?


I think most of us want it for the s/pdif output and not the CarPlay stability


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

slappinX said:


> I think most of us want it for the s/pdif output and not the CarPlay stability



I just hope the Android build they have is stable 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slappinX (Oct 29, 2007)

tonynca said:


> I just hope the Android build they have is stable
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be stable, i think. I'm thinking of getting one of these for my Jetta solely to play FLAC through USB to dsp. Probably only connect my phone to just charge it. 

I don't know which dsp I will use but I hope there is one that connect directly to the headunit via usb, if not, then bluetooth or wifi.


----------



## flgfish (Jan 17, 2019)

bitshifted said:


> I swore an oath to the old gods and the new that I'd never again purchase another Shenzhen built headunit. Proper junk they are.
> 
> But.
> 
> ...


Just remember what you hated about your first Android unit. The inescapably slow boot up time. The unfinished FM tuner app. The random crashes & reboots. The terrible integration with factory chimes and other factory functions. The inability to get digital radio. Poor compatibility with USB devices. The overall half finished software. 

These things look great until you have to live with them.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

flgfish said:


> Just remember what you hated about your first Android unit. The inescapably slow boot up time. The unfinished FM tuner app. The random crashes & reboots. The terrible integration with factory chimes and other factory functions. The inability to get digital radio. Poor compatibility with USB devices. The overall half finished software.
> 
> These things look great until you have to live with them.


Yeh its going to suck to spend $800+ on that Kenwood I want.

But for easy AA/CP/HD Radio/Idatalink/ 3 camera inputs (DVR), functional USB, Miracast, its hard to say no

They added this year the things I wanted last year.

Now if we could just get a digital audio out....

Guess thats next year.....


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

I ordered my unit last week. It should be here this week by friday. I will then be going forward with a heafty review. Im pretty picky on audio quality and features of stability, so if anything. Ill be the first one to say anything about it..

Ive owned 3 android headunits and some do have bugs but they’ve narrowed it down by now.. and heck the company will send u a new flash rom to fix it if it did have a bug. 

The userbility has greatly improved over the years with theses units. So you cant judge a book by its cover just because its a “china” unit. They all are nowdays. Even alpine and pioneer are still using slow processors and non high pixel screen resolution. And u still pay 1500$ for one with navigation and it does not have SPDIF digital out. That’s unbelievable in my mind. Everything nowadays should have SPDIF out. We live in a digital world. 

Look the first resonally priced spdif unit so happens to be a joying unit. What does that tell you? Pioneer, alpine and kenwood, and other big brands dont care about making caraudio priority for HIFi nowadays. 

Who the heck would want to send analog rca sound to a DIGITAL sound processor(dsp) ? I much would rather my DSP to receive Digital signal to then process the sound. Then shoot analog to the amps/speakers...

I will do my best to review this unit as best as i can, because at the end of the day. We are all looking for digital sound. Thats why everyones doing ipad installs in the HIFI system.

Stay tuned everyone<img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

guimond47 said:


> I ordered my unit last week. It should be here this week by friday. I will then be going forward with a heafty review. Im pretty picky on audio quality and features of stability, so if anything. Ill be the first one to say anything about it..
> 
> Ive owned 3 android headunits and some do have bugs but they’ve narrowed it down by now.. and heck the company will send u a new flash rom to fix it if it did have a bug.
> 
> ...


That's great, I was looking between these android units, clarion nx 807 or the new zapco dsp with the integrated media player. If it works properly then I'm gonna lean towards the android solution as features and speed are much better than the branded units. Plus IIRC there's no restriction on using external drives which are formatted on ntfs. 

Looking forward to the review! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

If I do buy this unit for the digital out, I'll be taking no chances and adding something like this to the output.

For sure, that output will be jitter city.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bitshifted said:


> If I do buy this unit for the digital out, I'll be taking no chances and adding something like this to the output.
> 
> For sure, that output will be jitter city.


dont bother


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> dont bother


Why not? Will the sound improvement be too subtle to notice in a moving vehicle?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

For $300 I'm tempted to try this unit in my daily driver (2008 F350 Superduty, 6.4 PSD): https://www.joyingauto.com/us-wareh...-head-unit-support-video-output-4gb-32gb.html


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

bitshifted said:


> If I do buy this unit for the digital out, I'll be taking no chances and adding something like this to the output.
> 
> For sure, that output will be jitter city.


I'd be highly skeptical of this thing. Looks like a snake oil type of scam item praying on the uninformed.


----------



## slappinX (Oct 29, 2007)

guimond47 said:


> I ordered my unit last week. It should be here this week by friday. I will then be going forward with a heafty review. Im pretty picky on audio quality and features of stability, so if anything. Ill be the first one to say anything about it..
> 
> Ive owned 3 android headunits and some do have bugs but they’ve narrowed it down by now.. and heck the company will send u a new flash rom to fix it if it did have a bug.
> 
> ...


Which dsp are you using?


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

V8toilet said:


> I'd be highly skeptical of this thing. Looks like a snake oil type of scam item praying on the uninformed.




I thought the same thing until I looked into it more. Many have done test on those. It works. If you have a low quality optical source that does not account for jitter. I wasn't a believer but a friend of mine runs that on his home setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

To all, i will be testing the quality of the square wave from the spdif output and the rca/ speaker outputs with a scope . It will all be in the video. 

I received my unit today. Wont have time to install on the test bench till the weekend hopefully. Ill probably do a quick unboxing vid too. Unsure yet. 

Im running an audio control 608 dsp.
Thats another thing. I ordered the audio control Bluetooth module to run the app on the unit. I wont be getting this for another week or so. So the first vid will be testing and the second will be the in vehicle setup.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

:snacks:


----------



## slappinX (Oct 29, 2007)

guimond47 said:


> To all, i will be testing the quality of the square wave from the spdif output and the rca/ speaker outputs with a scope . It will all be in the video.
> 
> I received my unit today. Wont have time to install on the test bench till the weekend hopefully. Ill probably do a quick unboxing vid too. Unsure yet.
> 
> ...


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh theres more then just pics LOL. It takes time to make a video, edit and publish. Im just about done tonight. By the time it gets uploaded on YouTube, it may be public tomarrow night.

All i can say it this unit is amazing. The COAX Digital , omg its soo dreamy. Im excited to have in installed in my truck. I may try and get the install done sunday.

Everything you can dream of with spdif output is here. You guys are gonna want one. Stay tuned?


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

This link should be live soon! once it is, enjoy!  grab some popcorn because it is 1.5 hour long. 
yes the bluetooth and phone calling works through SPDIF coax output as well. infact, ALL audio does.

Like and subcribe, dont forget to let joying know about this review! Thanks ALL cheers.

https://youtu.be/B14vDK0SRNY


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

guimond47 said:


> This link should be live soon! once it is, enjoy!  grab some popcorn because it is 1.5 hour long.
> yes the bluetooth and phone calling works through SPDIF coax output as well. infact, ALL audio does.
> 
> Like and subcribe, dont forget to let joying know about this review! Thanks ALL cheers.
> ...



Thank you so much for the review! It's probably a choice between this and the Clarion NX 807 for me and I think I just might go the Joying way due to the features and speed of the Android OS in general.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

Anytime! I would definitely go twords the joying. Remember theres endless possibilities with theses new units. Your not locked in like a name brand unit. Enjoy!


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

CoLd_FuSiOn said:


> Thank you so much for the review! It's probably a choice between this and the Clarion NX 807 for me and I think I just might go the Joying way due to the features and speed of the Android OS in general.




NX807.... A bit of a love hate relationship for me. 

PROS:
-Optical out 24bit 96khz max
-Responsive UI
-Good Navi, but why in 2019? Use your phone

CONS
-Major volume distortion bug when switching between carplay and bluetooth. Requires to adjust the volume to reset the "bug"
-No input EQ on digital out signal
-loud ass fan
-wash out LCD
-weird issue with music pausing slightly sometimes (could be iOS 12.1.2 bug too)

I would rate it 3.5/5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

tonynca said:


> NX807.... A bit of a love hate relationship for me.
> 
> PROS:
> -Optical out 24bit 96khz max
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Tony, I think that just makes the choice even more clearer now. I think I'm probably gonna take the plunge on the Joying, the fact that most double dins have sluggish UI and most of them lack an optical output with volume control at the head unit have been the reason why I haven't shifted from the p99rs yet which seems like it's going to change soon.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Honestly I don't think this Clarion is worth its retail pricing in this day and age. 

It's really a low quality unit. I can't believe this product is flagship. The LCD panel belongs on an iPhone 3G. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

My exact thoughts on the clarion... 
all name brand units lack high res screens. Were almost in 2020... 800X600 res should be obsolete. Everything should be standard 1080p... 

Thats why this joying is gonna wipe out most name audio units..

They need to work a little more on the internal dsp and get time delay in there . Once they are there they will be gold.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

I watched the full video, and you did a great job of showcasing the features and the interface. 

I did have my eyes on a E3io Car PC since I wanted to add a large ~12inch capacitive touch screen remotely mounted, and work with E3io to see if they can install a board with a digital audio out. Or, possibly make my own CarPC with a mini-ITX case and digital audio out, but realistically, I think the 10.1 inch screen will be fine, and the interface will probably be faster and less glitchy than the Windows based E3io. I know you can install Android auto on a Windows based platform, but it probably won't be as seamless as this. 

Granted, a CarPC gives you more functions, but I'm not certain that I'll use half of them on a daily basis. Not to mention, the price difference is huge.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

guimond47 said:


> My exact thoughts on the clarion...
> all name brand units lack high res screens. Were almost in 2020... 800X600 res should be obsolete. Everything should be standard 1080p...
> 
> Thats why this joying is gonna wipe out most name audio units..
> ...




The joying has the processing power for it. These brand names are using way slower processors as well. It's bc they're running on a custom OS. 

I think the NX807 is running a custom version of Windows CE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

guimond47 said:


> This link should be live soon! once it is, enjoy!  grab some popcorn because it is 1.5 hour long.
> yes the bluetooth and phone calling works through SPDIF coax output as well. infact, ALL audio does.
> 
> Like and subcribe, dont forget to let joying know about this review! Thanks ALL cheers.
> ...


Subbed. Thanks for the great review. Answered all my questions about this unit. Finally a unit with features AND usable digital out!


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

How did you get this working with your SWC? Do you have CANBUS? This part is still a bit of a mystery to me.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

FYI all - Joying is now offering a 12% discount with discount code: Joying

https://www.joyingauto.com/


----------



## slappinX (Oct 29, 2007)

Mad Scientist said:


> FYI all - Joying is now offering a 12% discount with discount code: Joying
> 
> https://www.joyingauto.com/


The code doesn't work for me but I would wait a week or 2. Tomorrow is Chinese New Year and I bet they will have a sale with a higher percentage off.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

Can we talk about the elephant in the room...

I would have thought this thread would attract a lot of interest. It hasn't.

Why?

What am I not understanding that almost everyone else here does? Does a decent analog output stage (Alpine, Kenwood et al.) feeding into a DSP (double D-A conversion) have no disadvantage sonically over a full digital path to DSP?

Why does no-one seem to care, apart from a few of us? Can an expert chime in please.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

bitshifted said:


> Can we talk about the elephant in the room...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't speak for everyone but some units such as the Sony or the Pioneer flagship audiophile grade head units are very good and noise level are at acceptable levels. Not everyone will care enough to try to get the best signal path due to the fact that some people prefer the reliability of those units.

All unbalanced RCA cables will always have noise which will then get amplified at high volume causing a colored sound. Digital outputs are ones and zeros that will never get tainted by outside noise. To sum it up, you get a much cleaner signal using a digital output.

Not all digital output are the same and some poor quality ones will suffer from jitter which is another subject that Google could explain better than I could. 

I have a Clarion NX807 with optical out and when I switch between digital and analog I could clearly hear the difference between both. I get more depth and fidelity using optical. The analog output sounds a bit more muffled is the best way I could explain it. The noise level is almost zero using an Audison 5.1k amp. 

It's ashame to see some ppl running very high end amps only to be held back by their crappy Pioneer consumer grade head units. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bitshifted said:


> Can we talk about the elephant in the room...
> 
> I would have thought this thread would attract a lot of interest. It hasn't.
> 
> ...


I haven't watched the video review yet, but will later. I can't speak for others, but in my experience many of the Chinese "off brand" head units (Android based or otherwise) have historically been hot garbage. Perhaps that is changing. But, until I see widespread reviews from people that I trust and have experience with a broad range of aftermarket head units, my skepticism remains high. 

I can't count the number of times I have seen people touting the next great $200-300 Chinese head unit on a non-audio site. (Typically, it will be a make/model specific forum with the review provided by the same guy who swaps all of the factory speakers for $30 coaxes and proclaims the absolute superiority of the upgrade.) But when you get the same units into the hands who have experience with the big names, or get to use one for yourself, you see how far short they truly fall. I've had exactly one of these Chinese units and it came with the car when we purchased it. I couldn't get it swapped out fast enough.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

bitshifted said:


> Can we talk about the elephant in the room...
> 
> I would have thought this thread would attract a lot of interest. It hasn't.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much it, there isn't a real sonic improvement to fuss over. On paper digital has some advantages, but the bottleneck in modern systems is not the limitations of the analog output. Analog will sound every bit as good, as long as there isn't excess noise getting into the signal.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

My vehicle is older, so the steering wheel buttons are " resistors" meaning they have a different resistance each push, very easy to program. joying also has can bus adapters for newer cars for steering wheel controls.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

bitshifted said:


> How did you get this working with your SWC? Do you have CANBUS? This part is still a bit of a mystery to me.


My vehicle is older, so the steering wheel buttons are " resistors" meaning they have a different resistance each push, very easy to program. joying also has can bus adapters for newer cars for steering wheel controls.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

bitshifted said:


> How did you get this working with your SWC? Do you have CANBUS? This part is still a bit of a mystery to me.





bitshifted said:


> Can we talk about the elephant in the room...
> 
> I would have thought this thread would attract a lot of interest. It hasn't.
> 
> ...


It will only make a huge difference if people are playing FLAC or lossless audio Or Tidal HIFI streaming service. some people like clear audio, some are fine with what they have. theses powerful android units are outstanding with this digital audio. like words cant even explain. i had my audio control dsp tuned, the i added digital coax to it and hard rock sounded better and more crispt.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

rton20s said:


> I haven't watched the video review yet, but will later. I can't speak for others, but in my experience many of the Chinese "off brand" head units (Android based or otherwise) have historically been hot garbage. Perhaps that is changing. But, until I see widespread reviews from people that I trust and have experience with a broad range of aftermarket head units, my skepticism remains high.
> 
> I can't count the number of times I have seen people touting the next great $200-300 Chinese head unit on a non-audio site. (Typically, it will be a make/model specific forum with the review provided by the same guy who swaps all of the factory speakers for $30 coaxes and proclaims the absolute superiority of the upgrade.) But when you get the same units into the hands who have experience with the big names, or get to use one for yourself, you see how far short they truly fall. I've had exactly one of these Chinese units and it came with the car when we purchased it. I couldn't get it swapped out fast enough.


I know exactly where your coming from, this unit is a game changer for android units. you really need to try one before knocking it, their cheap enough for amazing digital quality.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

guimond47 said:


> It will only make a huge difference if people are playing FLAC or lossless audio Or Tidal HIFI streaming service. some people like clear audio, some are fine with what they have. theses powerful android units are outstanding with this digital audio. like words cant even explain. i had my audio control dsp tuned, the i added digital coax to it and hard rock sounded better and more crispt.




Even for Spotify 320kbps I could hear the diff between optical and analog. But yes flac will be more apparent. Also no one who uses Tidal will benefit much since Tidal doesn't do master lossless on mobile which most folks are using mobile. Lossless is only on desktops. I believe Tidal HiFi is basically 320kbps. 

If you don't hear a diff maybe your speakers are not sensitive enough to play the difference. Your audio system quality is only as good as your weakest link in the chain, whether it be bad amp, tune, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

tonynca said:


> Even for Spotify 320kbps I could hear the diff between optical and analog. But yes flac will be more apparent. Also no one who uses Tidal will benefit much since Tidal doesn't do master lossless on mobile which most folks are using mobile. Lossless is only on desktops. I believe Tidal HiFi is basically 320kbps.
> 
> If you don't hear a diff maybe your speakers are not sensitive enough to play the difference. Your audio system quality is only as good as your weakest link in the chain, whether it be bad amp, tune, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


correct, unsure about tidal tho, i think you can go in setting and select hifi lossless, hard on data tho


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

info is here|

TIDAL MASTERS
What is TIDAL Masters?

TIDAL has partnered with MQA (Master Quality Authenticated) to deliver guaranteed master-quality recordings directly from the master source - an audio experience that the artist intended. 

What is the difference between HiFi quality and Master quality?

HiFi audio is a superior sound, but is still limited in its resolution—44.1 kHz /16 bit.

TIDAL has partnered with MQA to deliver something infinitely better: an authenticated and unbroken version (typically 96 kHz / 24 bit) with the highest-possible resolution—as flawless as it sounded in the mastering suite. And exactly as the artist intended it to sound.

I'm already a TIDAL user, what do I do?

Premium Members: As a Premium member, you will need to upgrade to a TIDAL HiFi Member and use the desktop application in order to enjoy TIDAL Masters audio feature.

HiFi Members: All you need is your TIDAL HiFi membership to access thousands of master-quality albums only through the TIDAL desktop application. When you are in TIDAL desktop application, click on the home button to the left-hand side and scroll down "Master Quality Audio Albums".

If you don’t have the TIDAL desktop application, you can find it here.

How can I listen to TIDAL Masters (master-quality recordings)?

All you need is a TIDAL HiFi membership to access thousands of master-quality albums only through the TIDAL desktop application.

When you are in TIDAL desktop application, click on the home button to the left-hand side and scroll down "Master Quality Audio Albums".

To get the best quality, make sure to select "HiFi/Master" quality in “Settings" and then select “Streaming".

If you don’t have the TIDAL desktop application, you can find it here.

You can also use your Android device to stream Master quality. 

Where do I find a list of available master-quality albums and tracks?

TIDAL HiFi members can access our growing catalog of master-quality albums and tracks only through the TIDAL desktop application.

When you are in TIDAL desktop application, click on the home button to the left-hand side and scroll down "Master Quality Audio Albums".

Master-quality albums and tracks will be available on mobile and web application at a later date.

What will it cost?

We are introducing this to all TIDAL HiFi members at no additional charge.

How much music is available in Master quality?

We have a large number of tracks from our TIDAL artist owners and key independent labels. We will continue to add more master-quality content over time.

Where can I find a full list of MQA-enabled devices?

Visit the MQA website for all MQA-enabled devices MQA | Our partners. You can also contact MQA at [email protected] for any MQA-specific questions.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Ah good info. HiFi is CD quality 1400kbps which is x4 better resolution than 320kbps. While High Res is 9200kbps which is x29 higher resolution.

Most songs are not going to take advantage of 96khz 24bit resolution because they were probably recorded with 48khz 16bit sample rate. Newer songs may though and if you're using a high end DSP that actually takes that as an input you should be able to take advantage of such high sample rate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

This will sway rton20s and gijoe



Good ole wholesome american girl. Of course the unit speaks of quality now.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

bitshifted said:


> Can we talk about the elephant in the room...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they're just too cheap to get lots of attention here. It seems like people here only really discuss high priced equipment. This doesn't qualify.
On a different note, why are car audio products 4-5 generations behind on digital sound reproduction? It just pisses me off that we don't get widespread coaxial, optical, or hdmi connections and some sort of surround sound (emulated or native). I'm still considering a car pc and home theater receiver based system.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

ckirocz28 said:


> Maybe they're just too cheap to get lots of attention here. It seems like people here only really discuss high priced equipment. This doesn't qualify.
> On a different note, why are car audio products 4-5 generations behind on digital sound reproduction? It just pisses me off that we don't get widespread coaxial, optical, or hdmi connections and some sort of surround sound (emulated or native). I'm still considering a car pc and home theater receiver based system.


I understand why you would not touch these units with a 10ft pole considering the weak, poorly designed, noisey analog output. 

Which is why I thought S/PDIF would garner more interest that it has. Granted they won't be using high quality clocks - but as stated by guimond47, it's a cheap way to get much better sound.

But also as mentioned by others, who cares. If you already have a decent analog output, no real advantage. So this is only attractive for guys like me that already have a Chinese unit with a terrible analog output. 


I've also asked that question - why is car audio so behind? Is it too niche of a market? It's not that small surely. I wonder if this industry is about ready for an iPhone or Tesla level product to wake up the sleeping giants. I refuse to spend $3000 AUD on a pile of crap Alpine, China will sell me a pile of crap for way less.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

None of the android headunit handle USB audio out natively. Even if one use uapp max is 16/44 so no point in buying android HU if I want optical/digital output. I use Allo Digione and control that through my android HU and that makes sense.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

piyush7243 said:


> None of the android headunit handle USB audio out natively. Even if one use uapp max is 16/44 so no point in buying android HU if I want optical/digital output. I use Allo Digione and control that through my android HU and that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk




umm... did you read the title of the thread? Or are you implying USB out is superior or desired over S/PDIF? Because yes, generally with these units, USB audio sucks balls.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

bitshifted said:


> umm... did you read the title of the thread? Or are you implying USB out is superior or desired over S/PDIF? Because yes, generally with these units, USB audio sucks balls.


I was only speaking with respect to Android Hu reference. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah. Im tired of the name brand units that dont wanna up their game. It took a china headunit to do it, which is sad . But in a way good. I love android units. I sat in my truck for 6 hours on sunday playing with it. I did not find one flaw in it running digital coax. Its simply a huge upgrade to me. Even the anolog rca’s on it sound amazing.

I found some one on ebay selling limetime tidal subscriptions for 60.00$ usd....i bought one and it works amazing. Its in my name and all. Tidal HIFI is 44.1khz 16 bit streams which is perfect for me. If anyone else wants a piece of the cake, heres a link :

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/183664096320


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

OK. I sat through the entire video run down. And while I appreciate the efforts in testing and review, I saw nothing there that would convince me to buy this or any other Android unit. To be quite honest, I am not sure what it would take for me to consider one of these Chinese Android based units. For now, I am sticking with the Kenwood DDX9905S I'm about to install.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well for very good reasons. 

1- price point. Your kenwood cost you near 750usd from what i can see from crutch field site. 

2- the kenwood “claims” to have a digital to analog DaC. What is the benifits of this if you cant utilize digital output.

3- userbility. Say i hated the music player in the kendwood. It wasnt to my liking. I would then be stuck with it. The android head units are android powered, meaning i can load any music player application for the google play store and find one to my liking.

4- car laucher, same senario, if i didnt like the launcher on the kendwood, stuck with it. Android i can simply make it look how i want it to look...

5- screen size. All new vehicles come with 9”+ screens. Why would i want to by a unit at double the price with a standard 7” screen with poor resolution. 

6- app downloads. Cant do that with kendwood or any name brand.

7- digital coax output. To some this may not matter but to me it does. Remember Steve meade didnt install a sony optical headunit in his yukon for no reason. He himself(huge car audio enthusiasts) knows digital has a benefit over coax. 

8- updates. Android unit is easily updatable to a newer firmware. Because of this, it keeps the unit in “tune” to todays applications.

9- speed. I had a name brand unit before with a 120gb usb with loads of music on it. It was so laggy to scroll through my folders.

The android unit has a real name brand intel processor and 4gb of ram. Thats enough power to support windows 10. It has ton of power to multi task and do what ever you want.


10- oh did i mention price? Half the price to get alot more for your money. Thats where im sold. The digital output is a gift.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

guimond47 said:


> Well for very good reasons.
> 
> 1- price point. Your kenwood cost you near 750usd from what i can see from crutch field site.
> 
> ...


You've made some points. Valid or not. Now, I suggest you actually spend some time researching the DNX995S/DDX9905S and DNX996S/DDX9906S to see which of your statements do and do not apply.


----------



## flgfish (Jan 17, 2019)

Is anyone still developing Android for Intel CPUs? I thought they gave up on that a while ago. There are no Intel based phones anymore, and all the tablets I see on their website run ancient versions of Android. 

Oh, I see. These are licensed Intel cores, built into an SOC by Spreadtrum. The phone/tablets I see based on it are all Android 7.0, so maybe there is someone still maintaining & updating Android for Intel Architecture. Wild.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

Ya but you have to wonder for how long. The chip in this HU is about 1/3 as powerful (by at least one metric I've seen) than the top of the line Huawei. 

It will likely go the way of the dodo, with ARM seemingly taking over.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> I watched the full video, and you did a great job of showcasing the features and the interface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----Slight OT------

Funny you should mention this as I'm actually in the process of installing the exact same setup now. Found one of the full, 8" deep E3IO CarPCs on Ebay last month...negating the cost differential for me. Its running Windows 10 (though yu could install whatever) and has 5 USB 2.0 and 2 3.0s inputs plus every other connection you'd expect like SATA, HDMI, SPDIF, 5.1 outs, etc. Startup time to to desktop/playing music is extremely fast, faster than my old Android HU, at around ~>5 seconds.

Installed Equilizer APO with the "Peace" GUI to test out using it as a dsp (crazy amount of options). Currently using the SPDIF > 360.3 for as backup.

I too plan to mount it in the cargo area and run a LCD with capacitive overlay in the dash. Debating on going big with a 15.6" LCD for "Tesla style" vertical setup or standard-ish install with 10-13" horizontal.

----\rant-------

Back OT, I ran one of these (now older) Joying Android HU for nearly 2 years with almost zero issues (random audio cutout and some restarts). I was amazed at how seamless the install was in my 4runner too...perfectly fit the larger, 200x100mm double din opening and a plug n play harness with working SWCs. Overall, I would do it again for the customization alone (I like to tinker). I'd guess these newer builds are much better too.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

From what i can see, my joying unit does not go in deep sleep. So its on as soon as i turn the key. I think they wrote the code to make the unit stop all process’s . Also for a pc build. The amount of money you need to spend to get everything to work like the joying unit does, your pockets are empty....

There for its still the best solution price point wise. I was gonna do a pc in car but i couldnt find enough info to make it user friendly.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

guimond47 said:


> From what i can see, my joying unit does not go in deep sleep. So its on as soon as i turn the key. I think they wrote the code to make the unit stop all process’s . Also for a pc build. The amount of money you need to spend to get everything to work like the joying unit does, your pockets are empty....
> 
> There for its still the best solution price point wise. I was gonna do a pc in car but i couldnt find enough info to make it user friendly.


The instantaneous boot is a draw for sure on these newer units. The older Androids didn't have those features or even the processing power of these builds. For the price, I'd agree 100% that these are a great option for anyone in the market. You can't touch them with anything out there from the big brands. With Poweramp and my 1tb HD full of music, I thoroughly enjoyed mine. 

As for my CarPC, and equivalent DIY builds, they are typically expensive. However, I'm super cheap myself and got lucky with mine so I'll basically only be out the price of extra wiring runs and whatever LCD+Touch Screen I go with, cheaper than buying another HU to replace the Joying. 
Also, there are several front ends you can boot into on startup as well for a less pc, more "car-friendly" interface. Kodi has some good skins too.

But yes, in general, these Joyings are fairly priced and will do everything one needs. Then again, DIYMA isn't exactly a need-based forum. Lol


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I priced out and bought some parts to make a Raspberry Pi run my stuff and it was only about $200. That's with touch screen, digital out, USB, fm radio, navi, and steering wheel control.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

How much power does the sleep function draw (if any)?


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> I priced out and bought some parts to make a Raspberry Pi run my stuff and it was only about $200. That's with touch screen, digital out, USB, fm radio, navi, and steering wheel control.


Nice! Thats not bad at all. There are a ton of useful apps for those setups. I was beginning to dig deeper into the Rasberry Pi/Arduino scene but ran across this setup and stopped (for now). Won't be as much fun building but ended up being cheaper and quicker.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I started it but then my son began working on it at school. Him and his teacher are doing it as a side project. He goes to a high school that builds drone's, robots, write code, etc. So when he mentioned I asked him to get the touch screen running his teacher said asked what my intention was. He also shared his interest in Raspberry and offered to help my son in their free time. A double win for me. I also just found out Motorola has a raspberry pi compatable board for their build your own moto mods. So that's something I'm going to try this summer.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

dont know much about raspberry pi, but ive spent enough cash on car audio that now im just wanting a good sounding reliable set up. I have the unit installed in my truck, blown away by the difference the coax makes. it makes the vocals shine in clearity, the mid bass is super smooth and responsive. Dont regret this setup at all. Heres a video on how i set up tidal HIFI.
https://youtu.be/YHJkXVacbNI


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

From what I know already Raspberry Pi seems limitless. You can daisy chain them and add-on whatever. Just like the raspberry based digital switcher I just purchased (in another thread). I'll be diving deep this summer. 

In the meantime these HU seem great and I might try one in my next truck.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Whoever said it earlier- you can use apps on Kenwood's and Pioneer. Just very limited. I hated last year's Kenwood I traded in for Pioneer I have in my truck. I love it. It can control the music apps on my phone without Android auto. That's a super sweet feature. 

The Pioneer has every feature I need and uses Navteq navi gui which happens to be my favorite. 
But really, if these are reliable why would I pay twice as much for something that has a little less capability? I wouldn't. So yes when it's time to equip my next truck I will be looking at these.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Can someone help the old folks out around here? I just got a fiio x7 mark ii yesterday and it's already taken a **** on me. If I were to buy one of these, where could I store my FLAC files at (it was a struggle figuring that out at home but I'm all good there) and how do I play it through one of these new fangled head units....I've been waiting years to say that!!! I'm gonna need a vast description...possibly a video with semi-naked ladies. Seriously though, I reached the point I could program the clock on a VCR. Most of you don't know but that was the summit of the mountain. I'm game to buy one right now if someone's willing to help me.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

rockytophigh said:


> Can someone help the old folks out around here? I just got a fiio x7 mark ii yesterday and it's already taken a **** on me. If I were to buy one of these, where could I store my FLAC files at (it was a struggle figuring that out at home but I'm all good there) and how do I play it through one of these new fangled head units....I've been waiting years to say that!!! I'm gonna need a vast description...possibly a video with semi-naked ladies. Seriously though, I reached the point I could program the clock on a VCR. Most of you don't know but that was the summit of the mountain. I'm game to buy one right now if someone's willing to help me.


Pardon my brevity and lack of scantily clad women but all you'd have to do is:

1) transfer your music files over to an external usb hard drive 

2) plug said hard drive into the usb extensions included on the back of the head unit (it will run off usb power)

3) start any music library app you choose (after downloading the app from the Google Play store, Poweramp is great)

....that should be it. Lol. I would be buying one of these myself if not for my other setup. As I said, I had great experience with Joying. Also, most of these android HU have large following over on the XDA-Developer forums...tons of info. Also lots of custom ROMs too if you're so inclined.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

CrimsonCountry said:


> Pardon my brevity and lack of scantily clad women but all you'd have to do is:
> 
> 1) transfer your music files over to an external usb hard drive
> 
> ...


I beg your forgiveness honestly. When I plug in said USB with FLAC on it....what does that look like? Is it easy to search like an iPod or do I have to scroll a thousand files to find a song? Is it searchable? I guess my question is about the ease of use. Sorry for being so behind the times.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

rockytophigh said:


> I beg your forgiveness honestly. When I plug in said USB with FLAC on it....what does that look like? Is it easy to search like an iPod or do I have to scroll a thousand files to find a song? Is it searchable? I guess my question is about the ease of use. Sorry for being so behind the times.


The ease of use depends very much on what music playing app you use. Use PowerAmp, it costs a few bucks, but it's the best on Android. It comes with instructions.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

ckirocz28 said:


> The ease of use depends very much on what music playing app you use. Use PowerAmp, it costs a few bucks, but it's the best on Android. It comes with instructions.


I'm ok on the $$$ side of things (well, the kid goes to college next year, ugh) so I don't mind paying if it's easy to use. You have a screenshot or link? I sincerely appreciate the help. Working and raising a kid pulls you away from this stuff and it passes fast. You ****ers will see soon enough lmao!!! I can't thank you enough.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

rockytophigh said:


> Working and raising a kid pulls you away from this stuff and it passes fast. You ****ers will see soon enough lmao!!!


Just got my fifth grandchild and the sixth is on the way, all of that crap is in my vibrating rear view mirror.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

rockytophigh said:


> I'm ok on the $$$ side of things (well, the kid goes to college next year, ugh) so I don't mind paying if it's easy to use. You have a screenshot or link? I sincerely appreciate the help. Working and raising a kid pulls you away from this stuff and it passes fast. You ****ers will see soon enough lmao!!! I can't thank you enough.


Here's a screenshot showing usb storage in the Samsung "My Files" app on my phone followed by 2 from PowerAmp. It's really simple, easier than setting a VCR clock.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

http://powerampapp.com/


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

youtube can help you aswell... or get your kid to help you, he should be techy. that being said, id like to keep this thread on topic please. thank you !


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi this unit maybe exactly what I'm looking for. Wanted to know do these units have radio capability and will this work with a DSP such as a Mosconi 6to8V8 via optical and does it support tethering my data connection?

Also there a quite a few models, some have quick boot up time and some don't, some are double din, some single (not sure whats double gives or single?). Whats the best one to get taking into account what im after?

And do any come with CD/DVD player built (this isn't essential though as I can get a external drive)


----------



## LilJonny16 (Aug 8, 2008)

Based on the YouTube videos I've watched

- It does have AM/FM but not HD Radio
- The OP is using the digital out with an Audiocontrol DM-608, so yes, a Mosconi or any DSP with coax will work. If your DSP doesn't have coax, you can always get a coax to optical converter.
- Pretty sure you can tether as it has Wi-Fi

This above information is in relation to the head unit that the OP posted

Some are double din and some are single. They offer both based on your wants/needs.

I didn't see any with CD on the Joying site.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

LilJonny16 said:


> Based on the YouTube videos I've watched
> 
> - It does have AM/FM but not HD Radio
> - The OP is using the digital out with an Audiocontrol DM-608, so yes, a Mosconi or any DSP with coax will work. If your DSP doesn't have coax, you can always get a coax to optical converter.
> ...


Thanks

One other thing with this unit regarding Bluetooth, my current DSP/Processor alpine (H800) does not support Bluetooth. Ideally I dont want to change my DSP/processor for now, so wanted to know if I could Bluetooth music straight from my phone to the headunit?


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

huggy54 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing with this unit regarding Bluetooth, my current DSP/Processor alpine (H800) does not support Bluetooth. Ideally I dont want to change my DSP/processor for now, so wanted to know if I could Bluetooth music straight from my phone to the headunit?


Yes. I've never seen an android unit that didn't allow BT audio. I used mine often that way. However, you'd have to check and see what BT module this unit allows but I wouldn't expect the newest 5.0 or lossless...maybe 4.0.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply. 

No this unit does not accept Bluetooth data communication. - I am trying to convince joying to change this...

Some DSP's communicate via USB or WiFi. theses ones should work and connect to the app. 

the bluetooth CHIP is 4.0

the FM quality is outstanding compared to the pionner(hd radio), alpine(hd radio), no name android, eonon head units i used to have in the truck. they use to always have a little bit of static. but now its like i bought a new car. the sound is perfect. its like listening to a 320kps mp3.
It also shows what song is playing on the station
Id say it has an HD radio superb chip in it.


----------



## DroogBC (Nov 15, 2018)

Shame that I wasn't able to find one with both spdif as well as video out. Having both would make it perfect for my wants and needs.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

guimond47 said:


> This link should be live soon! once it is, enjoy!  grab some popcorn because it is 1.5 hour long.
> yes the bluetooth and phone calling works through SPDIF coax output as well. infact, ALL audio does.
> 
> Like and subcribe, dont forget to let joying know about this review! Thanks ALL cheers.
> ...


Apart from sharing your original video on their channel they just uploaded this video as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiWt2ircIgc


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah so now I'm intrigued.. The 1-din with SPDIF coax output looks kinda fun. Screen looks "right" sized to me. I'll have to read up on just how well these perform, etc etc. But they are doing something that silly Alpine, Pioneer and Kenwood refuse to do.. SPDIF output.

https://youtu.be/WzT8Ys0USrc


----------



## slappinX (Oct 29, 2007)

I just bought a Joying unit with s/pdif output for my 09 VW Jetta. I will eventually run a coaxial to a DSP, but for now, just an upgrade from stock HU that can play FLAC files through USB. No more iPod through Aux. I also need to sell my Alpine 9887, Pioneer 880prs and Sundown SAX 100.4. Don't really need them any more.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

guimond47 said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> No this unit does not accept Bluetooth data communication. - I am trying to convince joying to change this...
> 
> ...


So you mean you can't stream music to the headunit via Bluetooth (phone to headunit)? If not then what is the Bluetooth on this unit used for?

As I have an Alpine H800 (which I don't really want to change at this point) which does lack Bluetooth input, so I wanted to use this headunit and stream music to it via Bluetooth and connect to my Dsp with optical cable


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

huggy54 said:


> So you mean you can't stream music to the headunit via Bluetooth (phone to headunit)? If not then what is the Bluetooth on this unit used for?
> 
> As I have an Alpine H800 (which I don't really want to change at this point) which does lack Bluetooth input, so I wanted to use this headunit and stream music to it via Bluetooth and connect to my Dsp with optical cable



No. He means you can't control it with your phone via Bluetooth connection. You can stream to it.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> No. He means you can't control it with your phone via Bluetooth connection. You can stream to it.


Ok understood. I do wonder can the volume be controlled via the head unit if you are using a DSP (Alpine H800, Mosconi 6to8v8 etc etc) or can it only be changed via the controller?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

CoLd_FuSiOn said:


> Apart from sharing your original video on their channel they just uploaded this video as well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiWt2ircIgc


It almost looks too good to be true.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

guimond47, you have spent a few weeks with this headunit. Any problems to report? Still thinking about picking one up.


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

guimond47 said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So by this do you mean you cannot use the headunit to change to the next track on your phone via Bluetooth?


How do these units perform? I'm particularly interested in the single din and using optical to my DSP.

Would be nice to have Android Auto and a reverse camera, FLAC support as well as a larger touch screen. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

There is a larger thread on these units here: 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...t-digital-output-t3891087/page25#post79436009


----------



## dee_83 (May 27, 2017)

Just to add my 10 cents worth, for the money you won't find anything better than this. yes it does have it's niggles but if you can get past those, you won't be disappointed. 

I'm currently using one hooked up to a STEG SDSP8 amp / dsp via coaxial and the unit is living up to my expectations.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

Niggles I have encountered thus far:


 Sound output for first navigation instruction on TomTom app is inaudible (just a terrible squeltch noise).
 Outputs a large noise on startup or wake, I will now have to delay output to amplifiers (read: pull my entire interior to bits again).
 Have not been able to sync bluetooth contacts. In fact many of the buttons on the bluetooth screens seem to do nothing, with no visual feedback of what is happening.
 S/PDIF jack is low quality. An RCA cable I was using pulled out the metal part of the plug from the unit (ground part of female RCA). The green plastic colour coding piece fell out too.
 I will need to buy non-polarised sunglasses specifically for driving; polarised lenses will make the screen disappear. But.. polarised glasses are best for driving. The struggle is real.
 Turned down 'NAVI' sound in the sound levels setting. Stays the same level as music. (very loud).

Looking forward to software updates.


----------



## dee_83 (May 27, 2017)

bitshifted said:


> Niggles I have encountered thus far:
> 
> 
> Sound output for first navigation instruction on TomTom app is inaudible (just a terrible squeltch noise).
> ...




Second that, lol I thought I was the only one that experienced the following issues you noted. 



[*] S/PDIF jack is low quality. An RCA cable I was using pulled out the metal part of the plug from the unit (ground part of female RCA). The green plastic colour coding piece fell out too.


[*] Outputs a large noise on startup or wake, I will now have to delay output to amplifiers (read: pull my entire interior to bits again).




I believe the noise on startup is due to an inrush of current, as the units boots through. 

I'm struggling to find something that has enough of a delay to overcome this, last option is to tap into a switch fuse or on the quad lock, can't risk blowing my speakers.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

dee_83 said:


> I'm struggling to find something that has enough of a delay to overcome this, last option is to tap into a switch fuse or on the quad lock, can't risk blowing my speakers.


Your DSP doesn't have REM out? I'm told mine has a delay (miniDSP 6x8).


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

This has a delay circuit, should you need one:

https://www.minidsp.com/products/accessories/minidc-isolator


----------



## dee_83 (May 27, 2017)

the amp and DSP are integrated, but thanks for the link for the minidsp product, will look into this.


----------



## nycsurfer (Mar 8, 2009)

guimond47 said:


> Yeah. Im tired of the name brand units that dont wanna up their game. It took a china headunit to do it, which is sad . But in a way good. I love android units. I sat in my truck for 6 hours on sunday playing with it. I did not find one flaw in it running digital coax. Its simply a huge upgrade to me. Even the anolog rca’s on it sound amazing.
> 
> I found some one on ebay selling limetime tidal subscriptions for 60.00$ usd....i bought one and it works amazing. Its in my name and all. Tidal HIFI is 44.1khz 16 bit streams which is perfect for me. If anyone else wants a piece of the cake, heres a link :
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/183664096320


This lifetime tidal subscription on eBay is a scam , I bought the samething after reading this thread and the account was terminated 3 month later , the original seller account was deleted .


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Scam is a harsh word. It worked but of course it was a hack. They found out and patched the hack.

I used to buy cell phones like this but the guy told me. $50 it might work a month, it might work a year. I had a couple shut off in a month or two and had a couple last more than a year. Sometimes you get the bear and sometimes the bear gets you.


----------



## guimond47 (Mar 16, 2015)

i just wanted to update this thread some since i've had this unit for a while now. I haven't had any problems with it thus far or complaints. sound is amazing for what i paid. 

Joying came out with a update firmware to make the steering wheel controls work in car play and Spodify, amazon music,tidal, power amp etc.

Joying also HAS a WIRELESS CARPLAY. only on the 4gb/64GBRAM units. 

other then that its a solid unit. Extremely pleased with it. Since i do not have the car play wireless unit. I will be upgrading to test it out. I will keep you in the loop.


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

You got lucky. I had to send my unit back, it died after a week or so. They get very hot, wonder if that was a factor.

The replacement unit is a 4/64, so that was good of them. There are cutouts on the front plate that I don’t recall being there on the last one. For heat dissipation I imagine. 

Still have issues with GPS sounds being way too loud, cannot figure out which output in TomTom is for ‘navi’ in the volume mixer. GPS can sometimes take a while to lock on, but that’s no biggie.

The 4G feature was very flaky but they seem to have that sorted on the latest firmware.

Sleep mode seems random. Sometimes it works other times it will shutdown.

Have not tried bluetooth, but it loaded my contacts at least so there’s improvement there.

Always exciting getting in the car and wondering how it will behave today ...


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Haha, well, I bought one of these, the 4/64 unit, but it'll be another month or so before I put it in. We'll see...


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

What lead/cable would I need to connect this android headunit to my alpine h800?


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

huggy54 said:


> What lead/cable would I need to connect this android headunit to my alpine h800?


Something like this should do the trick.

https://www.amazon.com/Optical-Tendak-Bi-Directional-Converter-Splitter/dp/B06XCTGZFT

Output from head unit is coax.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

bitshifted said:


> Something like this should do the trick.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Optical-Tendak-Bi-Directional-Converter-Splitter/dp/B06XCTGZFT
> 
> Output from head unit is coax.


Thanks, I didnt think it would some converter box, thought it'd be just a simple cable?


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

huggy54 said:


> Thanks, I didnt think it would some converter box, thought it'd be just a simple cable?


Sure, you could connect to the Alpine's analog inputs via standard RCA cable.

If you want to utilise the digital output from the head unit (the main reason most of us are buying this unit), you will need a single RCA from head unit to a converter box, then optical to the Alpine processor.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

bitshifted said:


> Sure, you could connect to the Alpine's analog inputs via standard RCA cable.
> 
> If you want to utilise the digital output from the head unit (the main reason most of us are buying this unit), you will need a single RCA from head unit to a converter box, then optical to the Alpine processor.


I want to go the digital output option, just looking at the convertor box just realised they are externally powered, not a deal breaker just would've wanted a simple lead (now I gotta use a USB port to power it).


----------



## bitshifted (Nov 19, 2017)

huggy54 said:


> I want to go the digital output option, just looking at the convertor box just realised they are externally powered, not a deal breaker just would've wanted a simple lead (now I gotta use a USB port to power it).


Clarion apparently has a unit with optical out, but I'm assuming you want to go Android.

The other option is sell the Alpine for a MiniDSP... I agree the converter is a pain.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

bitshifted said:


> Clarion apparently has a unit with optical out, but I'm assuming you want to go Android.
> 
> The other option is sell the Alpine for a MiniDSP... I agree the converter is a pain.


I would sell the Alpine H800 but it works well so can't be asked changing DSPs


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

some of these latest joying units actually have OTG out aswell.


wonder if I'am better off with OTG out using Helix P six extension HEC usb or if I'am better off with Coaxial to Optical converter into P six optical in?


----------



## slimxb8 (Sep 1, 2018)

Coax to optical is a down grade.
I had the top end joying. I tried the USB out and it just clicked while audio was playing.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

audiocholic said:


> some of these latest joying units actually have OTG out aswell.


Gotta link?


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Ugh this thing would be perfect for me but it doesn't support satellite radio. That doesn't seem to be very popular on this site but that's my primary source. I could add an external tuner but having extra junk on the dashboard is not what I want. Ideally I'd be able to add a hidden external tuner that I could then control via an Android app but I don't think such a thing exists. 

YOu can run an XM app on your phone, but being I use an iPhone I doubt I could browse XM from the HU. At best I could stream it but I am not interested in any solution where I have to dock my phone every time I get in the car. 

I'm with the other people in this thread, I'm completely gob smacked that digital out isn't available on every single decent HU, much less none of them.

From what I can tell your choices are an old school unit if you could find one, the Clarion, or this Joying. Is that really all there is ?


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

Bumping this thread. Did anyone check what sampling rate this puts out from coax? If it does 96/24, I am sold. If not, I may wait. Currently, the Clarion optical out can do 96/24 and many DSP these days support it so to me that is the benchmark. Anyone that has this unit, can you check? If it can only to 48/24, OTG may be the right way to go to get the fidelity out of this thing.


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

huggy54 said:


> Gotta link?




sorry mate just saw your quote, I have sent a link below simply schroll down the page to where it shows the rear of the head unit and you will see the OTG USB connection clearly shown there,infact most of the newer models they have do have this otg usb 


https://www.joyingauto.com/joying-2...ar-navigation-system-with-bluetooth-wifi.html


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

slimxb8 said:


> Coax to optical is a down grade.
> I had the top end joying. I tried the USB out and it just clicked while audio was playing.




what year and model was it? the OTG USB out has only been out for a few months (not talking about optical out) 


I havent tried it nor know anyone who has but Joying claims that yes indeed the unit has otg usb connection and will perfectly work in harmony with P six via hec usb connection.


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

Ziggyrama said:


> Bumping this thread. Did anyone check what sampling rate this puts out from coax? If it does 96/24, I am sold. If not, I may wait. Currently, the Clarion optical out can do 96/24 and many DSP these days support it so to me that is the benchmark. Anyone that has this unit, can you check? If it can only to 48/24, OTG may be the right way to go to get the fidelity out of this thing.



I only assume that the DAC in the joying even while connected with otg usb will have an influence on the output and limit us to standard android specs 48khz/16bit (perhaps being a specific audio product it could exceed who knows)

but with the simple install of Usb Audio Player Pro app you can basically turn it into 384khz/32bit and from there on in it will be upto your outboard DSP's limits.

basically the app will turn off the internal DAC so it will be a pure untouched Digital output from what I understand.


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

audiocholic said:


> I only assume that the DAC in the joying even while connected with otg usb will have an influence on the output and limit us to standard android specs 48khz/16bit (perhaps being a specific audio product it could exceed who knows)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, right, I forgot about Android's limitations here. That makes sense. I will do some more research on it before I pull the trigger. Thanks for responding.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

audiocholic said:


> but with the simple install of Usb Audio Player Pro app you can basically turn it into 384khz/32bit and from there on in it will be upto your outboard DSP's limits.
> 
> 
> 
> basically the app will turn off the internal DAC so it will be a pure untouched Digital output from what I understand.


PowerAmp Pro can do that, too.


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

ckirocz28 said:


> PowerAmp Pro can do that, too.



are you sure, I'am not and genuinely want to know but my friend who guided me to Usb Audio Pro Player states Power amp does many things and is a strong app but does not BYPASS the android DAC and therefor the above statement is incorrect.


to be sure I simply installed the poweramp v3 and played the p six via LG V30 with the poweramp on some songs then after with UAPP and I can definatley here a difference even if not significant for the advantage of UAPP


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

I just ordered the Joying BMW E46 specific version with SPDIF out. The 1024x600 resolution is not their greatest in a 9" screen, but the fit and finish and integrated CANBUS adapter for steering wheel controls eventually won out over the floating 10.1 and 10.25 screens.

I'll definitely be installing UAPP and Power Amp to see if either one will open things up for the SPDIF output going to a miniDSP C-DSP 8x12 DL. I'm also curious to see if that will disable HU volume control if bypassing the DAC/ADC conversion in android.


----------



## baloubass (Sep 26, 2012)

zacjones99 said:


> I just ordered the Joying BMW E46 specific version with SPDIF out. The 1024x600 resolution is not their greatest in a 9" screen, but the fit and finish and integrated CANBUS adapter for steering wheel controls eventually won out over the floating 10.1 and 10.25 screens.
> 
> I'll definitely be installing UAPP and Power Amp to see if either one will open things up for the SPDIF output going to a miniDSP C-DSP 8x12 DL. I'm also curious to see if that will disable HU volume control if bypassing the DAC/ADC conversion in android.


Hello, did you make the test?


----------



## baloubass (Sep 26, 2012)

zacjones99 said:


> I just ordered the Joying BMW E46 specific version with SPDIF out. The 1024x600 resolution is not their greatest in a 9" screen, but the fit and finish and integrated CANBUS adapter for steering wheel controls eventually won out over the floating 10.1 and 10.25 screens.
> 
> I'll definitely be installing UAPP and Power Amp to see if either one will open things up for the SPDIF output going to a miniDSP C-DSP 8x12 DL. I'm also curious to see if that will disable HU volume control if bypassing the DAC/ADC conversion in android.


Hello, did you make the test?


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

baloubass said:


> Hello, did you make the test?


No I've been putting off installing the HU because I wanted to test a couple different backup cameras, but I do have the unit now and will probably get around to it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## baloubass (Sep 26, 2012)

zacjones99 said:


> No I've been putting off installing the HU because I wanted to test a couple different backup cameras, but I do have the unit now and will probably get around to it in the next couple weeks.


Ok thank.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Just saw this pop up in the local market recently, Pioneer finally venturing into the Android game. Has anyone checked it out yet?









Best Bluetooth Audio Receiver in Mauritius | Smart Unit Receiver - Pioneer


Pioneer offers Bluetooth audio receiver in Mauritius. Buy Pioneer SDA-835TAB with features like 8 Inch Car AV receiver. Click here to explore more about our product




pioneer-mea.com





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

We have the same unit in the E.U market only under another name.

To be honest I have read reviews from singapur, middle east somewhere in europe and they all stated the exact same complaints that the unit was far to slow in responding, had tremendous glarr issues ( funny it doesnt seem so when you check online adds) and that the sound quality was average at best.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

audiocholic said:


> I only assume that the DAC in the joying even while connected with otg usb will have an influence on the output and limit us to standard android specs 48khz/16bit (perhaps being a specific audio product it could exceed who knows)
> 
> but with the simple install of Usb Audio Player Pro app you can basically turn it into 384khz/32bit and from there on in it will be upto your outboard DSP's limits.
> 
> basically the app will turn off the internal DAC so it will be a pure untouched Digital output from what I understand.


It’s nothing to do with the dac, it’s down to the android audio later, it will output 48khz from anything you put in, so it upsamples cd quality 44.1khz files, and if you connect an external device it will then upsamples everything to the maximum the outboard dac or usb to digital converters sample rate... for example if you connect a topping D10 it makes everything 192khz as thats the max output rate it can support... that is bad for sound quality And won’t work over optical into a helix dsp (ask me how I know...) it’s also not bit perfect...

As said you can use uapp which then takes over the driver of the audio output and if you plug a topping in it will then output the input file sample rate, so play 44.1khz and it outputs that... however nothing else can then use the digital output as the driver effectively takes over and is solely for uapp, you can then make it bit perfect however by playing with settings, and also set the max sample rate the dac will output, so you need to set it at 96khz in the topping to a helix dsp for example

Also if you have a tidal library downloaded to the device (for example if cellular signal is poor where you live) then forget using uapp as it can’t access the saved library due to drm, so basically it’s use tidal with reduced quality but downloads, or use uapp’s built in tidal section and stream everything

it’s the one area where Apple have the monopoly, Apple digital output is bit perfect by default... I use tidal with stored files and I get excellent bit perfect digital audio from my topping D10

the android implementation of the audio layer is god damn awful... using external apps (uapp) is a solution... but only if you are ok about streaming everything 👍🏼 Don’t expect decent quality out of the joying coax by default...

also adjusting volume on a digital output reduces bit depth, it’s way, way better to use a helix director and alter volume at the final step of the chain for sound quality purposes, the same goes for the clarion... use it as a fixed volume output for the very best quality signal without altering it which again degrades the signal

As for the aforementioned clarion nx807e the implementation of different levels of each source in it is massively flawed 😒 I had one thinking id found a really special hu... while it does work distortion plagues many of its outputs when switching between as levels are all screwed up... some sources are clean, but as mentioned bluetooth vs cd vs Apple car play sucks ass volume matching wise... I did find relatively undistorted settings for the sources, but they end up being massively different... it’s implementation of level matching is bad verging on atrocious


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

@dumdum 

awesome write up thank you

any new info on these ?


----------

